# no sound in FreeBSD 9-Stable (amd)



## lavr (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all,

board ASUS P7P55D LE (bios v.2003)
integrated sound: VIA VT1828S.

Under Win7 (64bit) there are not problems with sound from sound card to 2.0 stereo speakers, but after reboot to FreeBSD just a silence. After shutdown and power Off PC by knob, than power On - sound live again.

First part:

`# dmesg | grep 'pcm[0-9]'`


```
pcm0: <VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 36,38,37,39,40 and 43,41,44,42 on hdaa0
pcm0: +--------------------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm0: +--------------------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0: 
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm0:                  PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
pcm0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 8 10 9 11
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0: 
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm0:                  PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 16
pcm0:             DAC: 17
pcm0: 
pcm0: +-------------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm0: +-------------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=36 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=24 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              |
pcm0:              + <- nid=8 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=33 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=38 [pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=10 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=37 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=25 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              |
pcm0:              + <- nid=9 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=33 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=39 [pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=26 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              |
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=33 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=40 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=27 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              |
pcm0:              + <- nid=52 [audio selector] [src: pcm]
pcm0:                     |
pcm0:                     + <- nid=8 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=33 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=16 [audio input]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=30 [audio selector] [src: line, mic, cd, mix, monitor]
pcm0:              |
pcm0:              + <- nid=44 [pin: CD (Fixed)] [src: cd]
pcm0:              + <- nid=43 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=42 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=41 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=33 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=17 [audio input]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=31 [audio selector] [src: line, mic, cd, mix, monitor]
pcm0:              |
pcm0:              + <- nid=44 [pin: CD (Fixed)] [src: cd]
pcm0:              + <- nid=43 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=42 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=41 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=33 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Mix:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=33 [audio mixer]
pcm0:       |
pcm0:       + <- nid=44 [pin: CD (Fixed)] [src: cd]
pcm0:       + <- nid=43 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm0:       + <- nid=42 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:       + <- nid=41 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0: 
pcm0: +-------------------------+
pcm0: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm0: +-------------------------+
pcm0: 
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -63/0dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   8 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  2 (nid   9 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  10 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  4 (nid  11 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 12 (nid  24 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 13 (nid  24 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  25 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  25 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 16 (nid  26 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  26 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  27 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 19 (nid  27 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 31 (nid  36 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 32 (nid  37 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 33 (nid  38 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 34 (nid  39 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 35 (nid  40 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -63/0dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   8 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  2 (nid   9 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid  10 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  4 (nid  11 out):    -63/0dB (43 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 12 (nid  24 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  25 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 16 (nid  26 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  27 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 33 (nid  38 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: CD Volume (OSS: cd): -16/12dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  16 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  17 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 24 (nid  33 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): -16/12dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  16 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  17 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 27 (nid  33 in   3): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): -16/12dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  16 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  17 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 25 (nid  33 in   1): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): -16/12dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  16 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  17 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 26 (nid  33 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -15/12dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl 29 (nid  34 out):    -15/12dB (19 steps) + mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  16 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  17 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -16/30dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  16 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  17 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 13 (nid  24 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  25 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  26 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 19 (nid  27 in   1): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm0:    |
pcm0:    +- ctl 13 (nid  24 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  25 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  26 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 19 (nid  27 in   1): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
pcm0: Mixer "line":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "cd":
pcm0: Mixer "mix":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "igain":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Mixer "monitor":
pcm0: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm0: sndbuf_setmap 55c0000, 10000; 0xffffff811969d000 -> 55c0000
pcm0: sndbuf_setmap 7740000, 10000; 0xffffff81196dd000 -> 7740000
pcm0: sndbuf_setmap 7780000, 10000; 0xffffff811971d000 -> 7780000
pcm0: Automatically set rec source to: line
pcm1: <VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (HDMI)> at nid 45 on hdaa0
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm1: +--------------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
pcm1:                  AC3 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
pcm1:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 14
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm1: +-------------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=45 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm1:       |
pcm1:       + <- nid=14 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1: 
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm1: +-------------------------+
pcm1: 
pcm1: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm1: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm1: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm1: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm1: sndbuf_setmap 77c0000, 10000; 0xffffff811975d000 -> 77c0000
pcm2: <VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 46 on hdaa0
pcm2: +--------------------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm2: +--------------------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2: 
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000005
pcm2:                  AC3 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
pcm2:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 15
pcm2: 
pcm2: +-------------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm2: +-------------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=46 [pin: SPDIF-out (Black Jack)]
pcm2:       |
pcm2:       + <- nid=15 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2: 
pcm2: +-------------------------+
pcm2: | DUMPING Volume Controls |
pcm2: +-------------------------+
pcm2: 
pcm2: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm2: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: clone manager: deadline=750ms flags=0x8000001e
pcm2: sndbuf_setmap 7840000, 10000; 0xffffff811979d000 -> 7840000
```

continue at next part


----------



## lavr (Apr 20, 2012)

second part:

`# uname -a`


```
FreeBSD joker.lan.dubna.ru 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Fri Mar 30 02:18:25 MSK 2012
        toor@joker.lan.dubna.ru:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMD649S  amd64
```

loader.conf


```
verbose_loading="YES"
boot_verbose="YES"
hw.snd.verbose=2
dev.hdac.0.pindump=1
if_re_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
snp_load="YES"
sem_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
vboxdrv_load="YES"
kern.maxusers="100"
aibs_load="YES"
```

`# cat < /dev/sndstat`


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> on hdaa0 kld snd_hda (1p:1v/2r:1v) default
        snddev flags=0x2e2<AUTOVCHAN,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
        [pcm0:play:dsp0.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000004
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
        {userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
        pcm0:play:dsp0.p0[pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {userland} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {hardware}
        [pcm0:record:dsp0.r0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000005
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 4096, sfree 4096 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {userland}
        [pcm0:record:dsp0.r1]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x00000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 65536, sfree 0 [b:65536/32768/2|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x0
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}
        pcm0:record:dsp0.r0[pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vr0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 0, sfree 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}
pcm1: <VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (HDMI)> on hdaa0 kld snd_hda (1p:1v/0r:0v)
        snddev flags=0x2e7<SIMPLEX,AUTOVCHAN,SOFTPCMVOL,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
        [pcm1:play:dsp1.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00006100, 0x00000004
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x6100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN,VCHAN_PASSTHROUGH>
        {userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
        pcm1:play:dsp1.p0[pcm1:virtual:dsp1.vp0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {userland} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {hardware}
pcm2: <VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (Rear-panel Digital)> on hdaa0 kld snd_hda (1p:1v/0r:0v)
        snddev flags=0x2e7<SIMPLEX,AUTOVCHAN,SOFTPCMVOL,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
        [pcm2:play:dsp2.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00006100, 0x00000004
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
        channel flags=0x6100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN,VCHAN_PASSTHROUGH>
        {userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
        pcm2:play:dsp2.p0[pcm2:virtual:dsp2.vp0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
        interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
        channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
        {userland} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {hardware}
```

`# mixer`


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  84:84
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  56:56
Mixer line     is currently set to  58:58
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer cd       is currently set to  58:58
Mixer mix      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: line
```

continue at next part


----------



## lavr (Apr 20, 2012)

`# pciconf -lv`


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x83831043 chip=0x00408086 rev=0x18 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x83831043 chip=0x00418086 rev=0x18 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b3c8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x83751043 chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b428086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:4:      class=0x060400 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b4a8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:5:      class=0x060400 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b4c8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:6:      class=0x060400 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b4e8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 7'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:7:      class=0x060400 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b508086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 8'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b348086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib7@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060401 card=0x83831043 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xa6 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b028086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:      class=0x010601 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b228086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x83831043 chip=0x3b308086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x061410de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'nVidia Corporation'
    device     = 'G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
re0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x83a31043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none1@pci0:7:1:0:       class=0x040000 card=0xc4391461 chip=0x00164444 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Internext Compression Inc'
    device     = 'iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = video
```

`# sysctl hw.snd & dev.pcm`


```
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0,2500,62,0,2500:-9,9,1,0:44100,48000,88200,
96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 2
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
```


```
dev.pcm.0.%desc: VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=36,38,37,39,40,43,41,44,42
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.%desc: VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (HDMI)
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=45
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.2.%desc: VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (Rear-panel Digital)
dev.pcm.2.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.2.%location: nid=46
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.2.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.2.%desc: VIA VT1828S HDA CODEC PCM (Rear-panel Digital)
dev.pcm.2.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.2.%location: nid=46
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.2.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.2.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.2.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.2.bitperfect: 0
```

Summary: under Windows 7 there is a sound
under FreeBSD - silence

What's the problem, mixer or pinout?

Thanks
--
lavr


----------



## jstarcher (May 17, 2012)

Biggest question is what are you trying to output to? Analog, digital, or HDMI?


----------



## ring_zero (May 17, 2012)

Can you boot in verbose mode, and then execute the command `dmesg | grep hdac` and paste the resulting ouput here?  One thing that you can try in the mean time, to get sound up and running is to play with the sysctl oid hw.snd.default_unit for example:
	
	



```
# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=x
```
 where x is a number 0-2.  0 looks like analog, 1 looks like the HDMI, and 2 looks like the rear panel.  I cannot say for sure without looking at the output requested above.


----------



## snerh (Mar 2, 2013)

I had the same problem on 8.0-stable.
It seems like both OS's change chipset state and this changes leeds to conflict. I don't know how you can prevent this sitaution :\
But as for me, don't boot in windows is a solution )


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a similar problem with what I think is similar hardware.

It may sound a bit weird but plugging my speakers into a different socket worked. (I think I swapped it from the green one to the blue one).

The sounds was definitely still quieter, but I had sound


----------



## zspider (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a similar problem too, I tried for weeks to fix it, turned out it was a problem with the snd_hda module, I borrowed the 9.0 module to make it work,the bug report is still open and I still haven't heard from the individual responsible for the software(I very much appreciate being ignored, all you had to do was admit that it is/was broken?).


----------

